# Goldmine



## Steyr (Feb 2, 2017)

been reviewing log books from years back

never had water temps 62-64 until April


----------



## XJfire75 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice catch! We're going tomorrow because of the warm days we've had this week and high pressure I'm hoping for success as well. 

Where were y'all fishin?


----------



## Steyr (Feb 4, 2017)

went back yesterday 2-3


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 4, 2017)

Steyr at it again


----------



## Steyr (Feb 4, 2017)

back until deer season comes back in 

good Lord willing...


----------



## FishermanSailor (Feb 6, 2017)

Stick it to 'em Steyr!


----------

